# Un ricordo di Famiglia. Bei volti di tanti anni fa...



## andrea53 (4 Giugno 2015)

View attachment 10437
Cinquant'anni fa, non violiamo (credo) la privacy di nessuno. Com'era la vita dei genitori del secondo dopoguerra, all'epoca della mia prima adolescenza. Poco prima del Boom economico che cambiò (anche) il nostro mondo. Cos'era la vita in mare (oggi sulle Grandi Navi mercantili o da Pesca gli equipaggi, assai meno numerosi,  sono in buona parte composti da personale proveniente dal Sud-Est Asiatico o dall'America del Sud).
Oceano Atlantico, anno 1964. La nave cisterna della Carbogas, probabilmente la M/N "Maralonga" al comando di Ippolito Balena, incrocia il Genepesca VI, Motopesca di 4000 tonnellate. italiani, in questo caso toscani di Viareggio che si ritrovano in mezzo al mare, stesse coordinate ma prue rivolte in direzioni diverse. E contrarie. Occasione propizia per scambiare un po' di generi di conforto dalle rispettive cambuse. Liquori, cioccolata, sigarette, caffè da una parte, Cernie, naselli e dentici appena "lavorati" e congelati dall'altra. E per consegnare (a chi tornava) la posta (di chi andava). Così funzionava e questa era la vita di tanti marittimi di allora, settimane e settimane  senza altro orizzonte che quello tra mare e cielo. I contatti con le famiglie ridotti a qualche telefonata via Radio Roma, col marconista che ascoltava, dava il cambio per parlare e a volte partecipava, emotivamente, alla conversazione tra quelle voci così lontane. In barba alla privacy, ma in favore di umanità. Ippolito Balena, grande famiglia di Comandanti Marittimi di Viareggio è a sinistra, col salvagente. Sorride all'obbiettivo. Il secondo da destra è mio padre, allora Primo Ufficiale di Macchina. Indossa la tuta di fustagno, me la ricordo ancora. Come mi ricordo di lui, dell'odore che si spandeva in giro quando tornava a casa. Di olio, di mare, di sala macchine e di tabacco. Ci lasciò troppo presto, ma lui forse era troppo mite e gentile, non si sarebbe trovato tanto a suo agio ai nostri giorni.


----------

